# No earth wire in lighting circuit?????



## wattsyboy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi can any 1 help? 
i am changing a D/B board in a house thats about 30 yaers old and have no earth wire in the lighting circuits, as these are wired in single cable.?
What are my options


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Duplicate thread. 
Please go here: http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=774


----------

